# Lump on eyelid



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I went to visit Olive yesterday and noticed she has a lump on her upper eyelid.
I have attached a picture - has anyone seen this before and know what it might be.

Her breeder said she is going to take her to the vets to have it checked. 

Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It looks like a CHALAZION.

"A chalazion is a lump of the lid that is caused by obstruction of the drainage duct of an oil gland within the upper or lower eye lid. This lump may increase in size over days to weeks and may occasionally become red, warm, or painful. 

The gland involved in the formation of a chalazion is a modified oil gland (meibomian gland) that lies within the eyelid. There are about 30-40 of these glands within each of the upper and lower lids. These glands secrete oil into the tears. When one of these glands becomes blocked, it can increase in size and cause a visible lump. 

It can be treated at home. If it were my dog, though, I'd visit a good veterinary ophthalmologist. Here is a good link for you:

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/chalazion_lump_in_eyelid/page7_em.htm

The reason I know about these is that I had a couple of them myself when I was a young (18-20) adult. They are perfectly treatable and don't seem to recur. Not a serious condition, but does require some attention. 

p.s. Olive will be fine. She is a real cutie!!


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy had something like this happen to her too! We watched and I slowly faded away. I would say it took about 2 weeks! Try this before seeing the vet! Hope this helps.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Maisy Mae - I really hope you didn't fade away -LOL


----------

